# Targets from GZK



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Ordered a bunch of these different size targets from GZK . There made of some kind of silicone rubber. Been shooting them all day with 3/8 and7/16 steel. No damage at all and no bounce outs or ricochets. The vendor is great to work with responded quickly and sent a bunch of extras for free. Sent 2 band sets a package of GZK flat band material and a bunch of different size pouches. Will definitely buy from him again.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Ordered a bunch of these different size targets from GZK . There made of some kind of silicone rubber. Been shooting them all day with 3/8 and7/16 steel. No damage at all and no bounce outs or ricochets. The vendor is great to work with responded quickly and sent a bunch of extras for free. Sent 2 band sets a package of GZK flat band material and a bunch of different size pouches. Will definitely buy from him again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you buy from him? Is there a website?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That brings me to an Asian online marketing company consulting site.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Pm me your e-mail I'll have him contact you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I contacted him on messenger waiting for reply. I'll send you his contact information when he replies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Found it. He isn't the easiest to find, but I'll have a look and see what some things const direct and shipped to Canada.

Those targets look interesting.

https://mobile.onloon.net/index.html?shopId=1497417766388


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Ordered the stuff last Wednesday got it today. From China fastest I've ever received from that far away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Ordered the stuff last Wednesday got it today. From China fastest I've ever received from that far away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very good.

What was the shipping charge to USA? It's $16USD to ship 1 of each to Canada, plus the product price. If it's anything like eBay China and AliExpress, it'll come in a padded envelope with $0.75 stamp on it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Same $16 I think if the orders over $60 shipping is free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Same $16 I think if the orders over $60 shipping is free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I wasn't sure if it was cheaper to USA.

Let us know ow how they hold up. Spinners are something I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

He ships DSL. Signature required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

brucered said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered the stuff last Wednesday got it today. From China fastest I've ever received from that far away.
> ...


 He ships DSL signature required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Nice little targets :cookie:** :cookie:*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I ordered a bunch of rubber a few months ago and received some of these spinners as a bonus. My first factory made target. I've been pounding them ever since with no signs of wear at all. Mine are the orange ones. These little targets are just as tough as their bands.


----------



## orion moleskine (Aug 7, 2017)

I can just confirm this guy is a top seller!

I received lots of free stuffs also with my order and a surprisingly fast and cheap DHL delivery!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't say enough how much I like these GZK spinner targets.Because of the material their made of you don't get the occasional bounce outs. Glad I bought a bunch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

Man I need these

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGRED (Sep 29, 2017)

I also ordered some of these ags targets, unfortunately the big one (5cm) is broken after only about 70 shots and I shoot in my basement so low temperatures can't be the reason...


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

The microfiber ones are the best

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGRED (Sep 29, 2017)

I was using 8 mm steel balls and gzk flats (0.66)


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

elwhitebean said:


> The microfiber ones are the best
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yep, agreed. Only minor issue is that the 2cm one has a metal rivet center, and it gets a bit damaged, but it still holds, so I guess it's ok.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BIGRED said:


> I was using 8 mm steel balls and gzk flats (0.66)


I'm not ordering those AGS ones again. The ones with the dragon logo are ok, but they come only in 4 and 3cm, no smaller, so it's them, the microfiber ones, and I hope the wasp spinners will be good, I'll order some.


----------



## BIGRED (Sep 29, 2017)

Maybe the one I got was a little bit to old. But I have to say gzk is a top supplier. Ordered last week and yesterday it was in the mail with plenty of pouches and stuff also some leather targets wich I have to try.


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

BIGRED said:


> I was using 8 mm steel balls and gzk flats (0.66)


Where you get that pfs from.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGRED (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh I made it myself, it's inspired bei canopeners little turtle with some twists to fit better into my large hands


----------



## BIGRED (Sep 29, 2017)

The one in the middle is used the most


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

BIGRED said:


> The one in the middle is used the most


I might have one made with clips. I've had a few but sold for other things. I really like that handle though.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

